
Airbnb Goes After Business Travelers with New Booking Tool - m_haggar
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-04-28/airbnb-goes-after-business-travelers-with-new-booking-tool
======
jamasper
Very interesting!

Please take a look at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14220925)

